# 1 long and 4 short beeps



## 2V3X (Mar 25, 2014)

hello guys,i need your help
at first here's my crappy pc
pentium e5500
msi g31tm-p21
gt220
2gb silicon power 800mhz (x1)
generic "420"w psu

so problem is i'm getting 1 long and 4 short beeps
this mobo has ami bios
i tried googleing but found nothing usefull only 1long and 3 short beeps and 1long and 8 short beeps
need you help guys
thank you


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 25, 2014)

sorry for non-correct category,i just accidently posted in this


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2014)

Try your memory in a different slot, is it 1 long then 4 short, or 4 short and then 1 long?


----------



## Law-II (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi

Check that the CPU's Heatsink Fan is still working and or plugged into the correct header

nb: If have updated or added any new hardware remove this and see if the system post's

atb

Law-II


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 25, 2014)

no 1 long first then 4 shorts
no i didn't updated or added new hardware to my pc
ok ill try memory in other slot


----------



## Law-II (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi



2V3X said:


> no i didn't updated or added new hardware to my pc


 
No answer to this question; CPU fan is working as intended by the manufacturer*? *[*if Yes]

*test system with another PSU [if possible borrow one from a friend]

atb

Law-II


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking at this table:
http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/amibeep.htm
I think the problem is the memory or it could be that your cpu cooler is not spinning at the required speed so the motherboard thinks it's broken.


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 25, 2014)

my cpu fan is plugged in cpu_fan labaled pins theres sys_fan1 and sys_fan2 
my fan has problems if i do not give push it doesnt spin
ill try it push it earlier


----------



## Law-II (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi



2V3X said:


> my fan has problems if i do not give push it doesnt spin


 
If able to; unplug the fan from the motherboard, [* hold the fan with one finger to stop it from moving and clean it with compressed air *{*may need to remove fan from heatsink*}* then use a small drop of sewing machine oil or equivalent on the fans spindle] [****If this dose not fix the issue]

****Look to replace the heatsink and fan [compatible with skt LGA775]

atb

Law-II


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2014)

American Megatrends/AMI

Phoenix Bios?


----------



## Arjai (Mar 25, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 25, 2014)

2V3X said:


> my cpu fan is plugged in cpu_fan labaled pins theres sys_fan1 and sys_fan2
> my fan has problems if i do not give push it doesnt spin
> ill try it push it earlier



A number of motherboards I've had in the past will not boot if it doesn't think there is a CPU fan connected. I don't know if you have the same issue, but it's worth maybe connecting a different fan into CPU_FAN just to rule out the fan itself.

Also, I would recommend downloading the manual and reading through it. Make sure any switches are where they're supposed to be set and such.

Edit:

Upon further review, replace your memory!


			
				MSI Forum said:
			
		

> AMI BIOS beep codes
> 
> Below are the AMI BIOS Beep codes that can occur. However, because of the wide variety of different computer manufacturers with this BIOS, the beep codes may vary.
> 
> ...



It's not exactly your code, but it appears that codes in that range are memory-cache related.
Source

For those of you who want to learn how to use Google better, you want to be more generic in your search terms, for example, I searched for

```
g31tm-p21 beep codes
```

First link brought me here: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=129831.0

Someone in there linked to the page with all the beep codes. Similar problems sometimes yeild similar results. Just an FYI on how to use Google efficiently.


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 26, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have very very low end cpu fan/radiator i cant remove fan from radiator and when i removed logo from fan (spire logo) there wasn't anything i could pop out it seems like it was bellow that thing to oil the fan

so it seems like a memory problem,i dont understand why it works just fine btw

and one interesting thing
it's not exactly 1long and 4shorts
its definetly 1long but theres somelike 1 beep which is not exactly short but definetly not long...
im confused
i can upload picture of the my cpu "cooler"


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 26, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> *For those of you who want to learn how to use Google better, you want to be more generic in your search terms,* for example, I searched for
> 
> ```
> g31tm-p21 beep codes
> ...



I think everyone found that, but it isn't 1 long 4 short.

As the OP said in his FIRST post.



> i tried googleing but found nothing usefull only *1long and 3 short beeps and 1long and 8 short beeps*



Also, my google search took me directly to the pdf files linked in that thread because ami bios beep codes is a more correct search.  (Ya know, if you want to use Google efficiently. )

https://www.google.com/search?q=ami bios beep codes&oq=ami bio&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i57j0l3j69i60.1475j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8



2V3X said:


> i have very very low end cpu fan/radiator i cant remove fan from radiator and when i removed logo from fan (spire logo) there wasn't anything i could pop out it seems like it was bellow that thing to oil the fan
> 
> so it seems like a memory problem,i dont understand why it works just fine btw
> 
> ...



Can you post a recording of the beeps?  Curious to hear this not short, but not really long beep.


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 26, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I think everyone found that, but it isn't 1 long 4 short.
> 
> As the OP said in his FIRST post.
> 
> ...


alright i'm gonna post it soon

WEIRD,now it only did 1 long and 3 shorts... WATTA fu"" i spinned fan so its DEFINETLY NOT fan problem,changing ram slot resulted same,heres recording https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/45521863/Voice 001.m4a


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2014)

I reckon the motherboard is toast.  It could be the CPU too.

1 suggests motherboard or memory, 4 suggests a chip on the motherboard.  The common link is motherboard.  If you have a spare stick of memory, you could try that too but if you don't, and looking at your system specs, it's time to consider a new CPU, motherboard, and memory.


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 26, 2014)

now it did ONLY 1 long and 3 shorts recorded sound is here https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/45521863/Voice 001.m4a
but it used to do 1long and 4 shorts


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 26, 2014)

2V3X said:


> now it did ONLY 1 long and 3 shorts recorded sound is here https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/45521863/Voice 001.m4a
> but it used to do 1long and 4 shorts



That doesn't sound like a BIOS beep error code, just my 2 cents. Error beep codes have longer "short" beeps and longer "long" beeps. I've had a number of older motherboards that make sounds like that on boot after clearing/resetting the DMI pool. Just my 2 cents.

Is there no video output? Are you sure the video card and display are working fine? You have a lot of things to test out before you know what's going on but replacing the motherboard/cpu/ram probably will solve it as Ford has already said.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> That doesn't sound like a BIOS beep error code, just my 2 cents. Error beep codes have longer "short" beeps and longer "long" beeps. I've had a number of older motherboards that make sounds like that on boot after clearing the DMI pool. Just my 2 cents.


 
That is definitely not a BIOS beep error.
That sounds like one of those handheld games that ran on C batteries with donkey kong and what not. OP, you got a little MoBo speaker plugged in to the SPKR pin header? If you don't, plug one in and then turn the PC on.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2014)

The first beep sounds legitimate (could just be POST OK beep too).  That...noise...after that seems to add credibility to the motherboard-is-toast theory.  All subsequent beeps should have sounded like the first.  It almost sounds like it isn't getting enough power to the speaker to fully make the subsequent beeps.  Bad capacitor, mayhaps?


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> That is definitely not a BIOS beep error.
> That sounds like one of those handheld games that ran on C batteries with donkey kong and what not. OP, you got a little MoBo speaker plugged in to the SPKR pin header? If you don't, plug one in and then turn the PC on.


yea i have exactly the same speaker plugged into motherboard my case came with it (crappy one)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2014)

The bios might be bad itself. I had a board do that


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 26, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> The bios might be bad itself. I had a board do that


reflash it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2014)

2V3X said:


> reflash it?




if you cant post with it theres no way you can reflash it, you can however purchase a new bios chip for it with a bios version newer than whats in your board already


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 26, 2014)

That first beep is BIOS saying everything's ok.  Those other beeps are from something else.  OP, try pulling your GPU and see what happens.  I'm thinking that you have a PSU problem.


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 26, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That first beep is BIOS saying everything's ok.  Those other beeps are from something else.  OP, try pulling your GPU and see what happens.  I'm thinking that you have a PSU problem.


ok i'm gonna try tomorrow to pull gpu
though it works fine memory and cpu too


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2014)

Thread moved.


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 28, 2014)

so guys i tried booting it without graphics card,results are same but when i plugged graphics card back in it ONLY did 1normal and 2 short beeps
i think theres problem with my speaker or something because sometimes it does 4 sometimes 3,2 and etc...


----------



## Law-II (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi



2V3X said:


> so guys i tried booting it without graphics card,results are same but when i plugged graphics card back in it ONLY did 1normal and 2 short beeps
> i think theres problem with my speaker or something because sometimes it does 4 sometimes 3,2 and etc...


 
*All of the above codes point to a bad IC*
2 short Memory parity error  [A memory parity error has occurred in the first 64K of RAM. The RAM IC is probably bad]
3 short Base 64K memory failure  [A memory failure has occurred in the first 64K of RAM. The RAM IC is probably bad]
4 short System timer failure [The system clock/timer IC has failed or there is a memory error in the first bank of memory]
Source - *here*

have swapped out RAM to check*? *[If have spare stick of RAM to test or borrow one from a friend if possible] 

atb

Law-II


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 29, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i don't have any ill borrow,test it out and report here 
thanks for help


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2014)

Is this a system that sat for a while without being used or having power connected to it?


----------



## 2V3X (Mar 29, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is this a system that sat for a while without being used or having power connected to it?


well i have computer turned off but still pluged into power


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 29, 2014)

This might sound stupid but it's easy to rule out, try turning it on but first unplug the keyboard and mouse. If that doesn't work unplug and reconnect all you cables from the motherboard. Dont connect case fans and optical drives just whats necessary like the 24 pin the 8 or 4 pin for the CPU the hard drive sata cable. I guess the audio and front panel you don't have to unplug


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2014)

I had a system that would boot-cycle because of a shorted USB port.  Maybe time to take this naked and start from there.


----------

